# First Annual Pragmatic Lee Field and Animal round shoot.



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> That right Today at DCWC I switched out 14 targets worth of target faces just so the great Pragmatic one can shoot his very first Animal Round.
> Of course with such a great event is in need of some good social time. So I have thown together a little Barbque picnic action. Invite all the big archery names in the area. Of course we cant have Lee drive all the way out to Durham just for a little Animal round game so we will still have 14 field targets to play on. Cant wait to see his reaction to those evil crows.
> O/k what are the odds on Lee shooting his first 280 half tommorrow.
> Will the stretch out prarie chickens get him. Can he hit the 59 yard moose.


I was just sitting here at home bored to death - raining outside, nothing on TV, etc. Following our discussion Thu. evening about never shooting an animal round, I even pulled out my NFAA handbook and re-read how it was shot.

Decided to come here and see what was going on. And what do I find - a Shoot in my "honor" :wink:

I worked on some "new marks" this morning until I liked to have passed out from heat exhaustion so I think "maybe" I can handle that 59 yard moose.

I sent FirstMaxx a PM a couple of days ago basically calling him out, but he either is to skeeeered of me OR the "bugs" to even reply. 

And just for you, Jarlicker, Brenda & I will be bringing some extra lean boneless pork chops for the BBQ. May have to take advantage of that hammock before we start shooting. :wink:

Thanks man - could have never dreamed when I first picked up a bow that I would have encountered such a great group to shoot with. Having said that, Sarge, you still s..k. :tongue:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

allright Lee.... i'll give you some marks to shoot for.. ! i've only shot 1 animal 

round; nov 2007. i ended up +7,... with a 283, 284 .... ( 9 - "spots" ) .

don't know if Jarlicker has pots.... but no matter.. if you _do it right .

_..:tongue:.... you should tear this challenge to pieces... only needing to 

shoot one arrow per target... :wink:

go get-chew-some !!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> allright Lee.... i'll give you some marks to shoot for.. ! i've only shot 1 animal
> 
> round; nov 2007. i ended up +7,... with a 283, 284 .... ( 9 - "spots" ) .
> 
> ...


Don't know if Joe has a "pot" to pee in either, but I'm pretty sure the targets have "spots" on them. :tongue:

Really looking forward to this - now every body face east and blow some hot air towards that tropical storm beating up the NC coast line. Sure hate to have to shoot my first animal round in the rain. :wink:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Oh man. . .The pics of that would be absolutely priceless. . .


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

:sorry::rain::thumb::sign10:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't know if Joe has a "pot" to pee in either, but I'm pretty sure the targets have "spots" on them. :tongue:
> 
> Really looking forward to this - now every body face east and blow some hot air towards that tropical storm beating up the NC coast line. Sure hate to have to shoot my first animal round in the rain. :wink:


Don't know about the pot, he does have a helment . he uses it when he talks to goats. Maybe he will have it on when he shoots the goat target. 

Jarlicker you do have a Goat Target don't you????


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't know if Joe has a "pot" to pee in either, but I'm pretty sure the targets have "spots" on them. :tongue:
> 
> Really looking forward to this - now every body face east and blow some hot air towards that tropical storm beating up the NC coast line. Sure hate to have to shoot my first animal round in the rain. :wink:




```

```
HEYYYYYY ! ... i got two left hands.... :tongue:

my bad........ :darkbeer:....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Parking was a bit hard to find if you didn't arrive early, but that was due to all the pistol & skeet shooters. :wink:

Did have 4 of us to shoot the inaugural Animal round.

Had a freak curver that just pulled his recurve out of the attic after 30 years - still using same string. It was his first time ever being on a Field course and surely seemed to have a good time. Especially that his day started pretty bad. When retrieving an arrow from behind the 80 yard practice bail, he found a nest of ground hornets guarding his lost arrows - 7-8 stings. Then on the 4th animal target, he tripped on a marker block and "bit the dirt". But he'll be back. :tongue:

As far as the 3 compounders, each of us missed 1 KZ. :sad: I was able to finally hit two dots to bring my score back to an even 280.

Bo Up hit 3 dots to finish with a 281. (I want a re-match)

Of course Jarlicker has to "show off" and hits either 8 or 9 dots putting his total at 286 or 287. 

I don't guess that's too bad for 3 folks that had never even seen an animal target, 90+ degree temp. and humidity off the scale. I surely want to give it another try.

Will post some pix a little later - got to get a shower now.

Lee


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

:wink:... there you go !! ..... how'd that new southpaw scope work out ??


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

*I swear there is a conspiracy among these guys*

Whats is going on down here in NC. I think the boys are plotting on ways to just plain old wear ole jarlicker out.
O dark thirty Saturday morning I get a phone call from bow up. What you doing ? I was sleeping its only 7am! well I am at DCWC already how fast can I get your tail over there? We got to do some serious shooting today! General reply damb cant a guy catch a break. What ever I head over to the club. Bow up, little bow peep and I shoot all day get home at 6pm.

Forwards to Sunday, Tell folks I will be at DCWC at 11am. I am on time Pragmatic Lee, Mrs P, and other all ready shooting all want a piece of ole jarlicker. Had a Committee get together. Some business to attend to. Meeting gets over time to shoot 95+ degress. Who shows up but Bo up.
O/k easy enough take the boys out shoot an easy animal round. Show them the finer points in shooting the little dots. Pat them on their heads at 5pm and send them on their way. Hey right! Bo up says He aint leaving until he gets another stab at the back 14 field half. 14 shots on those animals just did not cut it for him. Damb This guy was a total chewie just a couple months ago. Really I had enough heat already but how can I say no to that enthusiasium. So back out we go. Shot a decent 14 even after feeling like somebody punched my arms after every target. These new field shooters just cant get enough. They may some how get me in some kind of real shooting shape if this continues.

Oh ya Prag can cook a mean pork chop. Thanks


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Whats is going on down here in NC. I think the boys are plotting on ways to just plain old wear ole jarlicker out.
> O dark thirty Saturday morning I get a phone call from bow up. What you doing ? I was sleeping its only 7am! well I am at DCWC already how fast can I get your tail over there? We got to do some serious shooting today! General reply damb cant a guy catch a break. What ever I head over to the club. Bow up, little bow peep and I shoot all day get home at 6pm.
> 
> Forwards to Sunday, Tell folks I will be at DCWC at 11am. I am on time Pragmatic Lee, Mrs P, and other all ready shooting all want a piece of ole jarlicker. Had a Committee get together. Some business to attend to. Meeting gets over time to shoot 95+ degress. Who shows up but Bo up.
> ...


Wish I could have stayed around for the back half, but had to call it a day. Had a great time and eager to get back on the course. You know, a nice grill over at the archery pavilion would be a nice asset on Thu. evenings as well. Instead of giving Captain D's our hard earned cash, it wouldn't take long to grill up a little chow. So hurry up and get some "real" electricity pulled. I know someone who might just donate a frig to house our raw food, beverages, etc. :wink: Maybe if Mac is going to work too late to come shoot with us, he could come in time to have dinner ready by the time we shoot out last arrow. :tongue:

See you Thu.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok, there are a few pix posted in the "The Official Field Archery Pic Thread"


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, so attendance was low last year, but Jarlicker has made a lot of changes to the course and ADDED 14 targets dedicated to just the animals (and snakes).

So my question is - who is up for the 2nd Annual Annual Pragmatic Lee Field and Animal Round Shoot? 

I'm thinking 14 Animal targets, followed by 14 Hunter/Field targets, some lunch, and then 14 more Animal. If we have any "juice" left we'd go for the other 14 Hunter/Field.

I'm game Jarlicker and you know I'll be there to help set it up.


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Question*

This sounds like a fun shoot so the question is when does this normally take place and where?? Yes I know the newbie likes to ask lots of questions!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, so attendance was low last year, but Jarlicker has made a lot of changes to the course and ADDED 14 targets dedicated to just the animals (and snakes).
> 
> So my question is - who is up for the 2nd Annual Annual Pragmatic Lee Field and Animal Round Shoot?
> 
> ...



Put some offical NFAA dots on em I might be willing to make the trek i need to shoot some animals before nationals


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Krys1313 said:


> This sounds like a fun shoot so the question is when does this normally take place and where?? Yes I know the newbie likes to ask lots of questions!!


The last thing this shoot is/was is "normal". Jarlicker hosted it last year on July 20th and called it the "1st Annual" - thus implying there there would be a 2nd & 3rd, etc. 

Heck, I'm a dues paying club member now, guess I could schedule it myself. :darkbeer:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey Lee you may have paid your $$$$$$$$$$$( really just $$) to the club , but trust me you have just begun attempting to pay your dues. HE He He. O/K spending the weekend travelling with me to the HillBilly Shoot is a good start. Have fun with it buddy. Lets figure out a date.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Count me in*



pragmatic_lee said:


> The last thing this shoot is/was is "normal". Jarlicker hosted it last year on July 20th and called it the "1st Annual" - thus implying there there would be a 2nd & 3rd, etc.
> 
> Heck, I'm a dues paying club member now, guess I could schedule it myself. :darkbeer:


When? Of course Jarlicker has to wear his new hat There's nothing "normal" about Jarlicker's shoots. Prag, if you schedule and plan it, there certainly won't be anything "normal" about it:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

We'll schedule a date and let everyone know. Right now we need to let those that are going to the Nationals work on and complete that adventure.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Lee I think our last Field shoot of the year should be the Annual Pragmatic Lee Old Leg Humper Animal Round Goat Wrestle and hootinanny. What do you think the August Shoot would be perfect


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Lee I think our last Field shoot of the year should be the Annual Pragmatic Lee Old Leg Humper Animal Round Goat Wrestle and hootinanny. What do you think the August Shoot would be perfect


That sounds GREAT to me! 

Got lots of catching up to do this morning - this summer cold 'bout got the best of me over the weekend.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Too wild*



jarlicker said:


> Lee I think our last Field shoot of the year should be the Annual Pragmatic Lee Old Leg Humper Animal Round Goat Wrestle and hootinanny. What do you think the August Shoot would be perfect


Now Jarlicker, that is sounding just toooooo wild. Bring it on!!!


----------

